# Help with a projector please



## kcaternolo (Jun 19, 2008)

i found buried at the back of a closet at work an Infocus IN24 i am trying to use it with an Acer Aspire 3000 (yes i can hear you guys saying the whole setup is outdated, but its cost effective if it works) i was wondering if there was anyway of testing the 15pin connnector on both the projector and the laptop i know that the blue video wire i am using is in working order i have tested that with a desktop but when i try to connect the latop to the projector i get nothing except the projectors loading screen and then a blank blue screen


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The problem is probably in the laptop. There is a certain key that tells the LT to send a signal to an external monitor. I don't know which on your particular LT but on most its a Fn key plus one other. It will have a symbol that somewhat resembles a monitor if you squint just right...Pressing it cycles through: laptop only>laptop + external monitor>external monitor only. Try that.

It might also be the resolution setting on the LT. Set it as low as possible at the start: 600x800 or such.

hope that helps


----------



## kcaternolo (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks found it


----------

